# GNC pro performance BCAA &creatine chews



## pilgrim (Nov 10, 2014)

I've been taking these every morning pre work out there nasty as hell. Are they worth it? I'll feel stupid if I suffer threw these things every morning for not.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 10, 2014)

If you get enough daily protein you won't get much benefit out of BCAAs. Creatine on the other hand could be very beneficial but you could supplement that on it's own for very cheap and without a nasty taste.


----------



## pilgrim (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks doc.


----------



## lightweight (Nov 10, 2014)

I like to use micronized creatine because it mixes easier and stays dissolved long IMO. But when I am feeling lazy pill form is just as good for me. Powder form is cheaper per serving tho


----------



## pilgrim (Nov 10, 2014)

It says three of the chews gives you 3000 mg of creatine. So I take 3 in the am. I think from now on I'll stick with powder


----------



## Want2lift (Nov 11, 2014)

I buy bulk unflavoured BCAA's.  Much cheaper. Just mix them in my intra workout shake.


----------



## Jayjay770 (Dec 30, 2014)

I uses micronized creatine monohydrate unflavored so no nasty taste.


----------

